# Хруст,шея, спина...



## refuse2die (6 Фев 2008)

Мне 17 лет, около двух лет назад на уроке ДоВоеннойПодготовки я метал гранату, и так замахнулся, что внезапмно шея и вся задняя часть головы как будто онемела, но через минуту оно прошло, с тех пор начались боли в шее, я начал ежедневно прохрустывать несколько раз на день ею, вот около 6 месяце назад, уже начала хрустеть спина, а вот буквально месяца два назад начало хрустеть в внизу грудной клетки, там где "солнечное сплетение", и иногда чувствую там боли.

Ещё когда только хрустела шея, я обращался к массажисту, мне сказали, что это из-за того, что я часто сижу за компьтером, и ещё из-за того, что я расту, а мышцы не успевают и чего-то там тянут... Ну я занялся спортом, около 3-4 месяцев ходил в спорт зал, потом начался институт, сессия короче я кинул спорт-зал из-за нехватки времени (когда я ходил в спорт зал, то мне легче не стало).

Можете объяснить, или это серьёзно или нет, или мне правду сказали и нужно продолжить спортом заниматься, и может посоветуйте какие-то лекарства или какие-то упражнения.


----------



## Helen (7 Фев 2008)

> Можете объяснить, или это серьёзно или нет, или мне правду сказали и нужно продолжить спортом заниматься, и может посоветуйте какие-то лекарства или какие-то упражнения.



Если есть боль, то обратиться  врачу, конечно, стОит. И тем более перед тем, как начать заниматься спортом или в тренажерном зале, чтобы определить допустимую нагрузку, которая не ухудшит состояние позвоночника, а будет способствовать формированию необходимого мышечного корсета.

В разделе "реабилитация" нашего форума тоже имеются комплексы упражнений, которые можно выполнять и в домашних условиях, можете с ними ознакомиться. Кроме того, очень полезным будет информация об образе жизни, организации рабочего места, спального места и тд.


----------

